# Indiana in pursuit of free agents Carroll, Rush, Williams



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Kareem Rush?*



> Remember Kareem Rush? I hear he’s likely to re-surface in the NBA with the Indiana Pacers.


 
http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2007/06/jordan-bobcats-.html

Woohoo, a shooter. I'm not sure how's been the past few years, but I remember thinking he was probably our 2nd choice to Freddie Jones in 2002. Although Rush can shoot, he's not better than any current wing player we have besides Rawle Marshall (who hopefully won't be re-signed), so he wouldn't see many minutes.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

ECF here we come....


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBgT3IikIK8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBgT3IikIK8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

not a bad pickup, but cant see him starting for us. would be an ok backup shooting guard


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

Ah wel, not a bad backup player, not so expensive either.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

I like Kareem Rush, he has a really quick release, reminds me of guess who... Reggie


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*



> They are interested in Kareem Rush, a career 35 percent 3-point shooter. He worked out for the Pacers last week after playing in Europe last season. Rush, who scored a career-high 35 points against the Pacers in November 2005, spent five seasons in the league before being released by Charlotte with nine games left in the 2005-06 season because of his work ethic.
> 
> 
> The Bobcats released a statement at the time about Rush's release, saying: "The Bobcats are about two things -- hard work and maximum effort. With that in mind, we think that it is best to go in a different direction with Kareem."
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070630/SPORTS04/706300456/1088/SPORTS04


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

Ah, hopefully you have better luck with him then we did. He was handed the starting SG spot in Charlotte but got cut because he had such a bad work ethic and attitude. He's a good player when he's in form, he just isn't in form very often. In less minutes he would be alright though

His biggest problem for the Bobcats was him not playing through minor injurys


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

I liked him with the Lakers, but it seems he just messed up bad in Charlotte. 

If the Pacers do sign him, I hope he can play well for them.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

Decent signing, and I hope he does well. God, I hope the Pacer's aren't done yet...


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*



Pacers Fan said:


> http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2007/06/jordan-bobcats-.html
> 
> Woohoo, a shooter. I'm not sure how's been the past few years, but I remember thinking he was probably our 2nd choice to Freddie Jones in 2002. Although Rush can shoot, he's not better than any current wing player we have besides Rawle Marshall (who hopefully won't be re-signed), so he wouldn't see many minutes.



he started for the cats in 05 and part of 1/4 of this season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

He just didn't give a crap when we had him.Charlotte literally had nothing at the two and they haven't really since.All he had to do was go out and play hard we would have had to give him a nice contract and all the PT he could ever want.Instead he played like he didn't care so Bernie cut him.I don't know what his problem was,it's not like he didn't have a little talent.At times he's really looked like a decent player.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> ECF here we come....



The incredible duo of Stanko Barac and Kareem Rush will lead us there.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*



TheTruth34 said:


> he started for the cats in 05 and part of 1/4 of this season.


Wrong. 

He played 47 games (started only 25) for Charlotte in 05-06 before he was cut. 

He did not play this season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

He was playing in Lithuania last year


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*



> On April 21, 2007, Rush became the champion of the Baltic Basketball League and was named the Final 4 MVP.
> On February 24, 2007, Rush was named the MVP of the Lithuanian Basketball League All Star Game.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kareem_Rush

http://www.lkl.lt/index.php/ZnVzZWFjdGlvbj1zdGF0LnZpZXcmdD00OSZwZz01

That'd be about 11 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists, and a steal per game in 10 games. 43% from 2 and 32% from 3 in 24 mpg. That's from the Lithuanian Basketball League.

http://www.bbl.net/index.php/ZnVzZWFjdGlvbj1wbGF5ZXJzLm1haW4mcD03MTc=

Then, in in 8 games so far in the Baltic Basketball League, he's averaging 8.5 points, 2 rebounds, an assist, and .6 steals per game in 17.8 minutes. 50% from 2 and 35% from 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Pacers interested in Matt Carroll*



> The San Antonio Spurs, Indiana Pacers and Cleveland Cavaliers have all expressed interest in Charlotte Bobcats shooting guard *Matt Carroll*.
> Carroll confirmed those names in a brief interview Monday with the Observer. He said the Bobcats also called to express interest, and he was waiting for the team to make a formal proposal to his agent, *Dan Fegan*.


http://www.charlotte.com/456/story/182665.html

He'd be an excellent signing. If no one remembers, he scored 18 points against us on December 30th, including 4-7 from 3.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Pacers interested in Matt Carroll*

I would love to have this guy, I've seen him play a couple times and I have been quite impressed. Not only is he young, he will have an impact on the team right now.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Pacers interested in Matt Carroll*

He is one of the most underrated shooters


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> ECF here we come....


No way bro.. this is a move that makes us the next dynasty!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Kareem Rush?*

The bad outweighs the good. Rush is a bad idea. Rather go with Matt Carroll.


----------



## parkerj0 (Jul 21, 2005)

> Free agent watch: Pacers eyeing shooter
> 
> Indiana in pursuit of free agents Carroll, Rush, Williams
> 
> ...


http://www.absolutepacers.com/news.htm


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like Carroll for Indiana. He's an all-hustle kind of guy, and has a stroke from beyond the arc. I still think 'Quis deserves much more time, but this wouldn't be a bad signing. Kareem Rush however...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

oooh would loooove to have mo williams here. I doubt we get him though... 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_williams/index.html


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I read he has an offer of around 8M a year from Milwaukee, and I find it hard to believe he wont keep the starting job over there. He would be awesome for Indi though. The guy has proven he has game, and is ready to make a name for himself around the league. We all know Tinsley is falling apart.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> He would be awesome for Indi though. The guy has proven he has game, and is ready to make a name for himself around the league..


Not to mention the Pacers are probably his favorite team to play against. He does something painful to the Pacers every time he plays against us.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Matt Carroll? Kareem Rush?

Are we rebuilding or rounding out a roster for the NBDL?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Matt Carroll? Kareem Rush?
> 
> Are we rebuilding or rounding out a roster for the NBDL?


The Dakota Wizards better watch out.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

And I use to laugh at the Knicks...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Guard Matt Carroll and the Charlotte Bobcats have come to terms on a six-year contract. The deal is worth $27 million, according to ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher.





> Carroll, signed by Charlotte out of the NBA's developmental league midway through the 2004-05 season, quickly became a key contributor. A 3-point specialist, he averaged nine points in 25 games to close that season, then 7.6 points the following year.





> Carroll, who was undrafted out of Notre Dame, was cut by Portland, San Antonio and Golden State early in his career. But his game blossomed while playing for Roanoke in the NBDL. He averaged more than 20 points a game before he was signed by Charlotte.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2925667&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


----------

